# 

## Jakoppo

Jakiś czas temu pojawiły się ogrodzenia z bardzo ciekawym rozwiązaniem bramy chowanej w ziemię - *fancyfence.pl*. Podobno system bazuje na tych samych elementach co bramy przesuwne (ten sam napęd i listwa zębata). Bardzo to nam się spodobało i zastanawiamy się nad zakupem takich ogrodzeń. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z funkcjonowania tych bram i wogle firmy ?

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje i opinie. Pozdrawiam,

J.

----------


## KDWJ

> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje i opinie. Pozdrawiam,


 Moja opinia jest taka - nie ufaj nigdy przenigdy firmie która jedyne co ma na stronie to formularz kontaktowy bez żadnych danych a domena zarejestrowana jest pod adresem z ogrodzeniem, którego wygląd jest lekko mówiąc daleki od wizualizacji.

{paranoja spam mode on}

----------


## Jakoppo

Też mi się to nie podobało, ale po wysłaniu zapytania otrzymałem profesjonalna ofertę wstępną, ze wszystkimi danymi firmy, namiarami na zarząd, etc.

Moje pytanie dotyczy bram opuszczanych w ziemię jako rozwiązania systemowego. Czy sprawdza się u nas czy nie ? Wady, zalety ??? Z góry dziękuję,

J.

----------


## Slyder

to powiedz ile to cudo kosztuje

----------


## Jakoppo

Niestety sporo, ale u mnie problemem jest wąski wjazd na działkę i nie ma miejsca na przesuwną bramę a uchylna nie pozwala na parkowanie przed nią samochodu (za mało miejsca).

----------


## beatagl

No niezły bajer , tylko jak w zimie woda podejdzie i zamarznie to na bank nie wyjdzie z ziemi  :smile:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Też mi się to nie podobało, ale po wysłaniu zapytania otrzymałem profesjonalna ofertę wstępną, ze wszystkimi danymi firmy, namiarami na zarząd, etc.
> 
> Moje pytanie dotyczy bram opuszczanych w ziemię jako rozwiązania systemowego. Czy sprawdza się u nas czy nie ? Wady, zalety ??? Z góry dziękuję,
> 
> J.


Ten dom z opuszczaną bramą "prętową" jest w Konstancinie Jeziorna.Jak wszystko jest ok to poproś firmę o kontakt do osoby co ma taką zamontowaną i porozmawiaj jak się sprawuje. Jeśli będą kręcić to coś może być na rzeczy.....normalnie nie ma z takimi rzeczami problemu

fajnie to wygląda ale ciekawi mnie jak cały brud i woda jest odprowadzana z tych mechanizmów aby to się nie zacinało. A jak z przymarzaniem tego i wodą/śniegiem? Jaki jest mechanizm aby się nie zamykała pod samochodem stojącym w bramie i co jeśli by się tak stało - jakie zabezpieczenia...

ostatecznie to dla mnie bajer

----------


## maxb

Dobre na lato, pod warunkiem że z każdej strony jest myjka i suszarka do kół. Żeby to się sprawdziło w naszych warunkach to musi być napędzane jakimś agregatem hydraulicznym  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

jeden z moich klientów miał bramę chowaną w gruncie.
Wada jest taka, ze musisz czekać aż się całkowicie opuści, żeby przejechać czy wyprowadzić rower.

W tym konkretnym przykładzie zastanawiam się jak pompa radzi sobie z brudną, zapiaszczoną wodą.

----------


## Elfir

> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje i opinie. Pozdrawiam,


Nie twórz nowego tematu, jeśli już taki istnieje! Bo mam wrażenie, że próbujesz reklamować producenta.

----------


## qosek

problem zabezpieczenia przed zamykaniem "na samochodzie" jest do rozwiązania (foto-bariery)
ale bym się bał 2-ch rzeczy:
- niezawodności (brud, woda, zamarzanie)
- serwisu (jak coś się spieprzy nawet na gwarancji to trzeba wykopać całą bramę - szlak trafia kostkę, podjazd i brak możliwości wjazdu na posesję)

----------


## tybin

Witam,
Szukam wykonawcy takie rozwiązania poza fencyfence.
Istniała kiedyś firma Milaris, podobno jest kolejna firma.

----------


## Bertha

Uncle Google -> bramy wsuwane/bramy tonące ->  enter
Raczej na pochylości, na płaskim miałbym obawy.  Brak energi, pompa stoi, brama zatopiona.  Na pochyłym do odwodnienia wystarczy grawitacja - za darmo i zawsze.

----------

